# link to cheaper clearblue products



## Strawbs78 (Jun 3, 2008)

http://www.google.com (best place to look)/acatalog/CLEARBLUE.html

http://www.altwoodpharmacy.com/fertility-and-ovulation-tests.html?gclid=CKvLm6Dk_6YCFYMI3wodFnDqdQ

http://www.mastersdirect.com/product/3194867_clearblue-fertility-monitor-test-sticks-pack-of-20?utm_source=google&utm_medium=shopping&utm_campaign=GoogleShop

DW just found this..

x

/links


----------

